# BIOS password help



## betti1214 (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm to fix my buddies computer but when I get into the BIOS setup it prompts me for a password, that neither him nor I know. I'll format things if necessary I just want to know how to get around that password and change some things in the BIOS. Thanks.


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

Several possibilities here.
Look for a set of pins marked PWR (pass word reset) and put a jumper on them for a moment.
There are several 'utilities' out there to either find the password, clear it, or give you a 'back door' password that the manuf. uses, but I haven't had a lot of luck so far with any of these.
One thing I've found that almost always works is to remove the CMOS battery and leave it out for a few hours (may take up to 24) which will set CMOS back to default...if your patience won't last that long remove the battery and short out the 2 connector pins where it was; that will usually clear everything. It will set all the BIOS settings back to default and clear the HD setting: be sure you know what the BIOS settings should be before doing this.
BTW formatting the HD won't do anything about the password. It is stored on the motherboard, not the hard drive.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is a password finder program but it won't do much good to you if you can't download it. Check for the make and model of the mobo and if possible bios and look it up on a search for the jumpers.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

A (very) small addendum to the advice already given: check your motherboard manual for a jumper that will allow you to clear CMOS; a few seconds (normally less than 10) in the "clear" position will remove any password and reset the BIOS to default settings. Of course, previous warnings about recording settings first still apply, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do ...

Hope this helps.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

I have used a small utility called killcmos to do what you want. It will reset the bios so you don't need a password. My daughter brought me a PC to fix for her, used but good. It had a password and she didn't know what it was. I couldn't find the clear CMOS jumper, my first choice, or the CMOS battery, second choice. It erased the password and reset the bios back to defaults. Your antivirus software may peg it as a virus, mine did when I downloaded it. Killcmos


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Will that clear the windows password? I know it will clear the bios password.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by motherboard:_
> *Will that clear the windows password? I know it will clear the bios password. *


Bios password only, as far as I know.


----------

